# Toyota Elena Auto 7, Model K 450



## timannmom

I posted earlier about Toyota KS 950 that I was going to buy. 
I have bought it, but it is actually Toyota Elena Auto 7, Model K 450. The people who sold it to me was not the owner, it belonged to the neighbor who passed away. I can't find the manual from the website http://toyotaknitting.blogspot.com/ and I have spent hours searching for it. Not sure maybe if it is similar to one or some other Toyota knitting machine? Is it close to Toyota KR 460? These are the pics of what I got .. it came with a bunch of punch cards too. I really want to set it up and start playing with this toy  but don't know how. I have Bond USM but I wanted something with less hand manipulation. I do hand knit too. 
Thank you !!!


----------



## MegsyStylish

What a pretty machine! I love my Toyotas, I have a 901 and a 950.

Did you check here: http://toyotamking.iwarp.com/box_widget.html

The link to the manuals doesn't play nicely on my iPad, but should open correctly on acPC.

Apparently your machine has two names, the Elena 7 and the KS 747. I have two files downloaded for the 747. Let me know if you cannot locate them.


----------



## MegsyStylish

I'm concerned that I see a ribber connector attached to the main carriage, but I do not see the sinker plate attachment in any of your photos.

Is it possible your neighbors missed some pieces?


----------



## MegsyStylish

Now I get it! The main machine is the 747, the ribber attachment is the K 450.

Here's a good resource: http://www.kellbot.com/2011/11/toyota-k747-knitting-machine-instruction-and-service-manuals/


----------



## MegsyStylish

Oops! One more critical thing - you MUST check, and likely need to replace the sponge bar, also known as needle retainer bar. They decompose over time, and you can harm your needles and machine by trying to knit with a flattened one.

Spongebar.com is a good source for replacement sponge strips for the sponge bar. You'll need one for the main machine and one for the ribber.


----------



## GrandmaLiz

Hi
I trust you paid a good price for this machine - there is quite a big difference between this one and the 950 and their compatible ribbers. You will definitely need a main bed sinker plate (if you don't already have one but missed it off the pics) and weights plus transfer tools etc. As suggested, download the manuals and check what you have/need. I hope you get any missing accessories, many of which are common to all standard guage machines (but the sinker plate from other machines is unlikely to be compatible) and enjoy your 'new' machine.


----------



## timannmom

Thank you very much MegsyStylish and GrandmaLiz ... I will definitely check the sponge bar, but first have to google it how to do that LOL. It didn't come with transfer tools and only had 1 big weight.
So MegsyStylish .. the top one is K747 which is same as Elena 7? It is said Elena 7 on top machine and K 450 on the ribber.
You two are so helpful .. I hope you don't mind if I keep asking you questions. I am going to download the manual for 747 which I found on http://toyotaknitting.blogspot.com/ (but at that time I didn't know Elena 7 = K 747) then start setting it up on my table. 
Do I have to use the ribber too? I am planning to try it on simple thing like long scarf and I can do the ribbing by hand as I usually do with my Bond. I am afraid I will be too overwhelmed trying to figure out using both beds  
Sorry Bond USM, you have to move back to your box for a while until I can find a place for you.

Thank you again .. you two are so helpful!


----------



## GrandmaLiz

Hi
If you look at the manual you have downloaded it will show you pictures of what you should have for the main bed (this is the one with the patterning - the one that takes the punchcards and has the 12 pattern selector buttons). If you don't have the sinker plate (which attaches to the main bed carriage) you will only be able to use it with the ribber attached. You will need the ribber manual as well to tell you how to use the two beds joined together.

You also need clamps to attach it/them to the table. The ribber takes two sets of clamps because the main bed has to be at an angle when used with the ribber. One set is to attach the main bed (at about 30-40 degree angle to the table) and the second set stabilises the ribber ('hinged arms' are clamped). 

You also need two different types of weights. 'Claw' weights are used for the main bed on it's own and large/small cylindrical weights with hooks for the 'double bed' work. The cast-on comb that has wires going through the 'eyes of the teeth' is for double bed work. The long one with 'hooks' is for the main bed on it's own.

I know it all sounds complicated when you are 'new' but when you look at the manuals you will understand much more. Take your time, don't be put off or frightened, it's surprising how quickly it will all make sense once you use the manual alongside your machine.


----------



## timannmom

Thank you GrandmaLiz .. Yes, it does sounds complicated. And yes, I don't have the sinker plate  Now I am searching for a sinker plate. Do I need the one specifically for this Elena 7 or can I use from different model? I saw on eBay and right few minutes ago nobody bought it yet .. but it looks rusty and only 1 brush (looks like the other is gone), I also saw some brushes on eBay too but not sure which one do I need .. is it worthed?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Toyota-Knitting-Machine-Carrier-for-Parts-ONLY-/271635143317?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3eb75a95

The machine came with the Cast On Comb with the wire and the one with hooks. I have some claw weight hangers which I use for my USM and use fishing weight hanged on them. I am planning to buy some claw weights, after I can make the machine works.


----------



## MegsyStylish

The carriage in that eBay listing is in pretty rough shape, lots of rust, and more than one brush missing it seems.


----------



## GrandmaLiz

LindaHaddon said:


> Thank you GrandmaLiz .. Yes, it does sounds complicated. And yes, I don't have the sinker plate  Now I am searching for a sinker plate. Do I need the one specifically for this Elena 7 or can I use from different model? I saw on eBay and right few minutes ago nobody bought it yet .. but it looks rusty and only 1 brush (looks like the other is gone), I also saw some brushes on eBay too but not sure which one do I need .. is it worthed?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Toyota-Knitting-Machine-Carrier-for-Parts-ONLY-/271635143317?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3eb75a95
> 
> The machine came with the Cast On Comb with the wire and the one with hooks. I have some claw weight hangers which I use for my USM and use fishing weight hanged on them. I am planning to buy some claw weights, after I can make the machine works.


Hi
I wouldn't (knowingly) buy anything for a knitting machine that has rust on it - it will snag yarn and cause damage to other parts of the machine that it comes into contact with. It is unlikely that a sinkker plate from a different machine other than your specific Toyota/Elna model will fit. I would advise you to join the Toyota Yahoo forum where there are more people who may have the same machine and may know if any parts are interchangeable between models. Without the sinker plate you won't be able to do single bed work. The claw weights are for single bed work, not for use with the ribber.

The ribber needs heavier weights and the hooks on them fit into the holes on the bottom of the ribber cast on comb. You could probably improvise something else to hang from the holes on the ribber comb but the correct weights are fairly easy to obtain on eBay etc. You could use your machine with the ribber but you need the two sets of clamps I mentioned. (Stocking stitch is possible by setting the carriages correctly - see your manuals.)

Again, it is possible to buy clamps which are mostly interchangeable between different machines (there are a few exceptions so look at the shape in the manuals). (I have ribber clamps that I 'inherited' with a machine and I haven't a clue which machine they are for but I know from the size and shape that they aren't for a Brother or Toyota because I have both of these machines - with ribbers - and they are different.)

Toyota spare parts aren't as easy to come by as Brother etc. - I bought a complete spare bed for my 901 so I would have plenty of spare needles etc. The machines themselves are fairly cheap compared to other makes so consider buying a spare machine if you see one going at a good price.

I can't remember if anyone mentioned the sponge bars for the main and ribber beds but they will almost certainly need replacing/refurbishing. The foam deteriorates into a gooey mess in an old machine that hasn't been used or cared for. It (the foam) needs to be 'springy' so that it can hold the needles down firmly against the bed. If you press down on the needles near the latches there shouldn't be any 'springiness', the needles should have virtually no up/down movement.

Whilst you are obtaining the parts you need, give your machine a thorough clean. Vacuum the beds and use a brush to remove any fluff inside (you will be surprised at what can come out). Get the right oil (gun oil is good because it cleans and lubricates) and clean the carriages, beds and the needles.

Going through these steps, you will get to know and understand your machine, they all have their own little quirks. I hope all of that hasn't put you off - knitting machines do need maintenance and TLC but they are good fun too and worth the effort.


----------



## timannmom

Oh my ... you are very good at explaining and giving idea and suggestion, thank you very much. Wished you live closer  Yes I saw a lot of Brother's replacement/parts on eBay. I definitely need to buy sponge bars, they are so dirty brown and kind of flat. Looks like it will take a long time for me to be able to use this machine, but I hope I will get there. I will look into the Toyota yahoo forum.
Thank you again, you are very helpful.


----------



## MegsyStylish

At risk of beng accused of spending your money 😛, I'm inclined to suggest that you make an offer to the seller on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321554167235

And keep the one you bought for spare parts, needles etc.

Although you'll still need to invest in ribber weights, I suspect this could be a cheaper solution than trying to gather the other needed pieces separately.


----------



## GrandmaLiz

MegsyStylish said:


> At risk of beng accused of spending your money 😛, I'm inclined to suggest that you make an offer to the seller on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321554167235
> 
> And keep the one you bought for spare parts, needles etc.
> 
> Although you'll still need to invest in ribber weights, I suspect this could be a cheaper solution than trying to gather the other needed pieces separately.


Hi
I agree with MegsyStylish - do a search for a cheaper main bed or make an offer if you can afford to and keep the one you have for spares. I think it will be more cost effective in the long run (which is why I bought a spare bed).


----------



## timannmom

You two ladies are brilliant !!! I will make an offer for that one. I saw that but never paid attention that the seller take any offer. The shipping is killing me


----------



## MegsyStylish

Oh, it would be higher to CA, eBay is showing me shipping to GA. 

I guess offer them what you can afford including the shipping - worst they can say is no! Or make you a counter offer &#128521;


----------



## MegsyStylish

Enabler alert!!

Just listed on Ravelry - a very nice Toyota KS 950:

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/machine-knitting---sales-and-swaps/3050504/1-25


----------



## timannmom

Oh my ... I am drooling over this one on Ravelry 
I made offer on eBay but I got counteroffer. Oh well .. keep trying .. Thanks Meg.


----------



## timannmom

This is how it looks under the machine ... how come it has that steel bar? I thought this machine should be attached to the table, but I don't think I can clamp it to the table with the bar in the middle like this? Any idea?

Thank you !!


----------



## GrandmaLiz

LindaHaddon said:


> This is how it looks under the machine ... how come it has that steel bar? I thought this machine should be attached to the table, but I don't think I can clamp it to the table with the bar in the middle like this? Any idea?
> 
> Thank you !!


The 'metal bar' looks like it is part of a KM stand* but the legs are missing (*used instead of a table - some have motors that fit on them as well [Brother]). The machine is clamped to it so you should be able to remove it easily.


----------



## timannmom

Thank you GrandmaLiz .. that would be nice if it came with the stand. Unfortunately only part of the stand. Should the main bed lay flat on the table after I remove the bar, or in an angle? I can see the ribber bed is attached on 90 degrees angle from the main bed.


----------



## MegsyStylish

Good morning, Meg jumping in again.

If you remove the S-shaped ribber clamps and the C-shaped main bed clamps from the machine (that are holding it to the rack), then you can mount it to the edge of a table, using the clamps as they were set up on the machine. It would be more manageable if you separate the ribber bed from the main bed to set it back up; it must be very heavy and hard to move around as it is!

There should be step by step instructions for setting it up in the manual you downloaded. The ribber manual will have a different set of instructions for reattaching the ribber. 

It must be a sturdy table, with no rounding of the edge, and no frame near the edge. Does that make sense?


----------



## timannmom

Good morning Meg. It does make sense .. yes, it is heavy. I have to take pic before I separate anything LOL or I am afraid I can't figure it out to put it back together again even with the manual. I have a good big wooden table for my Bond so I will use that. Thank you.


----------



## quack quack24

I just got purchased my Toyota knitting machine it will be shipping from London in April


----------



## hcondon1951

I just bought one of these (without the ribber) from a dear Enabler on the FB Machine Knitting group for [GASP] $25! I'll be hunting through this post for hints on manuals and punch cards (apparently they're a weird size?).


----------



## redgem

hcondon1951 said:


> I just bought one of these (without the ribber) from a dear Enabler on the FB Machine Knitting group for [GASP] $25! I'll be hunting through this post for hints on manuals and punch cards (apparently they're a weird size?).


Most machines are 24 stitch but the Toyotas (727 and 747(not sure about the 900 series)) are 12 stitch so any 12 stitch cards should fit it. I have two and they are great little workhorses, that will knit finer 8ply (double knit) as well as the finer 4plys.


----------

